# up dated live stock list 4/8/11



## AlmondsburyReptiles (Jul 26, 2011)

Common Name
Latin Name
Size Approx
CB/WC/CF
£
Inverts
Cobalt Blue Tarantula
_Haplopelma lividum_
Medium

£39.99​
Mexican Red Knee
_Brachypelma smithi_
Medium
CB

£49.99​
Chile Rose
_Grammostola rosea_
Medium
CB

£29.99​
Pink Toe Tarantula
_Avicularia avicularia_
Medium
CB

£27.99​
Black Trapdoor Spider
_Stasimopus sp._
CB

£24.99​
Chile Red Zebra
_Grammostola sp 'concepician'_
Juvenile
CB

£39.99​
Curly Hair Tarantula
_Brachypelma albopilosum_
Juvenile
CB

£14.99​
Pichidangui Blue Beauty
_Euathlus sp. 'blue'_
Juvenile
CB

£38.49​
Brazilian Black
_Grammostola pulchra_
Slings
CB

£14.99​
Mexican Red Knee
_Brachypelma smithi_
Slings
CB

£13.99​
Mozambique Giant Flat Rock Scorpion
_Hadogenes trogolodytes_
Large
WC

£31.49​
Emperor Scorpion
_Pandinus imperator_
Large 
WC

£34.99​
Dwarf Red Scorpion
_Caraboctanus keyserlingi_
Medium
WC

£17.99​
Chile Armoured Scorpion
_Bothriurus picunche_
Medium
WC

£15.99​
Chile Chocolate Scorpion
_Bothriurus keyserlingi_
Medium
WC

£17.99​
Congo Green Mantid
_Sphodromantis aurea_
Small
CB

£11.99​
Amphib
Tiger Striped Monkey Frogs
_Phyllomedusa azurea_
Medium
CB

£39.99​
Amazon Milk Frogs
_Trochycephalus resinifictrix_
Medium
CB

£44.99​
Golden Stripe Poison Arrow Frogs
_Phyllobates vittatus_
Small
CB

£39.99​
Yellow & Black Poison Arrow Frogs
_Dendrobates leucomelas_
Medium
CB
£49.99 Ea 2 for £79.99
Dyeing Poison Arrow Frogs
_Dendrobates tinctorius_
Medium
CB

£74.99​
Tiger Salamander
_Ambystoma tigrinum_
Medium
CB

£25.99​
Snakes
Carolina Corn Snake
_Elaphe guttata_
Juvenile
CB

£29.99​
Butter Corn Snake
_Elaphe guttata_
Hatchling
CB

£29.99​
5th feed 
Carolina Corn Snake
_Elaphe guttata_
Hatchling
CB

£19.99​
Min 3 feeds - Only Two Available
Amel Corn Snake
_Elaphe guttata_
Sub Adult
CB

£69.99​
Male - Only One Available
Florida King Snake
_Lampropeitis getula floridana_
Juvenile
CB

£54.99​
Royal Pythons 
_Python regius_
Hatchling
CF

£49.99​
Min 6 Feeds- Only 3 Available 
Common Boa 
_Constrictor Constrictor_
Juvenile
CB

£84.99​
Apricot Pueblan Milk Snake 
_Lampropeltis triangulum_
Juvenile
CB

£59.99​
Albino Nelsons Milk Snake
_Lampropeltis triangulum nelson _
Juvenile
CB

£99.99​
Blood Python 
_Python brangersmai_
Juvenile
Unsure 

£119.99​
Taiwanese Beaty 
_Orthriophis tanenivrus friesi_
Large
CB

£139.99​
Due To Size Believed Female


----------

